# Who has a Shopsmith?



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

I recently went to a show and saw a rep with a shopsmith. He did demonstration with every option it has and made it look so easy. I see they have been aound for a while, so it must be well made. Is it worth the "space saving" that it boast? I would like to have a shop in the near future so I am wondering if this is a good consideration. I was wondering if anyone had one and what the pro`s and cons were with this tool.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I had a neighbor who had converted his basement (partial) to a workshop-he was a retired machinist and loved the machine for its versatility.


----------



## DesPro (Nov 2, 2006)

A shopsmith is ideal for a situation with limited space. In my early years I considered getting one myself.

One of the biggest drawbacks I can see is the set up for each phase of your project you are working on at the time. You must make all your related cuts at onetime before setting up the tool for the next function. If you happen to mess up and have to remake a piece, you may have to go back to your initial setup and start the process over including all the consecutive set ups to machine the replacement part. Too time consuming for me.

Maybe I'm just spoiled now , having a shop with dedicated machinery just makes everything flow so much quicker. Also if a motor or bearing goes out , I can still machine other components while waiting for a replacement part.


----------



## littlefatdog (Mar 4, 2006)

i have a 1960's model that works like clock. but there are a lot of small pieces to lose when changing between some uses. dedicated machines are the best option when an option


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

*For the hobbist*

The shopsmith seems to have it all. I looked a purchasing one years back and did not. I am fortunate and had the space for larger seperate units. 
Even with a shop full of tools my portable table saw and router would do anything the shopsmith can do and I can take them with me anywhere, granted they will not last more then a year of heavy use, but I am not paying with my first born either. There are good quality protables out there, the shopsmith is not portable........


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

I have an old shop smith that I inherited from my grandfather. I've never used it and wouldn't know where to start. I know it's a gem, but it's just taking up space. It hasn't been used in 30 years so I'd be much more comfortable getting a lesson from someone familiar with the tool incase the something isn't set up right. I'd love to use it if for no other reason than nostalgia!


----------



## a2zhandi (Nov 2, 2007)

woodmagman said:


> my portable table saw and router would do anything the shopsmith can do and I can take them with me anywhere, granted they will not last more then a year of heavy use, but I am not paying with my first born either. There are good quality protables out there, the shopsmith is not portable........


How in the world do you belt sand, disc sand, or turn spindles with a router and circular saw? You can actually make veneer for laminating with a circular saw? seems like a lot of waste at 1/8" curf. Shouldn't knock it till you try it.:no:
My shopsmith supported me through many cold winters while the rest of the construction industry stopped.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

I wanted one for many years and finally bought one used but pristine. Sold it a year later. I guess I'm just use to separate tools. I found it cumbersome and while the machine stores in a small space I felt it took up too much room in real use. Especially when converting it to drill press mode.


----------

